# Record Catfish at Steve's Catfish Farm



## TSpecks

Ok well here it is. I do fishing camps for the City of Pensacolas Neighborhood services department. This Saturday from 10am-1pm we are doing our annual Easter egg hunt and I am going to promote the fishing camps. I wanted to go up to the Steve's to catch a nice catfish for the kids to see and touch at the Easter egg hunt. Well I was there 15min when I caught this stud 23.78lb catfish on a piece of shrimp and beef liver combo. The new "RECORD"


----------



## MrFish

Nice cat!


----------



## tugfisher76

where that fish farm at i like to take my son


----------



## TSpecks

Go to his website it has a map with dirrection... Steves catfish farm walnut hill Florida


----------



## Collard

WOW.........how much per pound are they up there.......That one might break you.


----------



## TSpecks

All pricing is on Steve's website!


----------



## J rod

Nice Catfish Tim!


----------



## jstblsd

Wow nice catch!


----------



## JoeZ

Stud fish Timmy and as for the farm it's a great place. 

Outdoors Without Limits recently took a group of about 20 folks from United Cerebral Palsy Foundation up there and they had a blast!

Steve and his family are the nicest people you'd ever want to meet. Class act all around.


----------



## TSpecks

JoeZ said:


> Stud fish Timmy and as for the farm it's a great place.
> 
> Outdoors Without Limits recently took a group of about 20 folks from United Cerebral Palsy Foundation up there and they had a blast!
> 
> Steve and his family are the nicest people you'd ever want to meet. Class act all around.


 JoeZ-

+1 the nicest people. I do all my fishing camps during the summer up there and the kids love it.. Its the only place I can GURANTEE kids catch fish!!:thumbup:


----------



## jcoss15

Nice fish! wow I never heard of this place; just checked the website, I got to take a trip up there...is it pretty much a garentee for some catfish?


----------



## jstblsd

This is good to know I was trying to find somewhere to take the kids at my church somewhere to fish this summer!


----------



## TSpecks

Closest thing to a guarantee you will ever have!!!!


----------



## snakeman14

That is a stud! Congrats!


----------

